# Julianna Pena: 'Ignorant' Ronda Rousey crossed line with Arianny Celeste criticism



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

While I don't she crossed the line, I think it was unnecessary. Arianny obviously isn't a fighter so in a sense she is picking on her. Ronda seems to beef with everyone though. I still respect the hell out of her work ethic, but at least she speaks her mind and you know what you get with her unlike others' who may be wishy washy. 




> Julianna Pena thought Ronda Rousey went too far in slamming Arianny Celeste last month.
> 
> Pena didn't understand why Rousey dragged the UFC Octagon girl into a beef days before Rousey's UFC women's bantamweight title fight against Cat Zingano at UFC 184. Rousey said UFC fighters should get paid more than Octagon girls and, after Celeste responded by calling her a "bully," Rousey said Celeste would not have her job if not for fighters.
> 
> ...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

To hate on a ring girl publically is bullshit. If Ronda has problems with pay then Human Resources are the people to talk to...not your ******* Twitter feed.

Pena couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Considering being a ring girl is one of the dumbest female-demeaning jobs on the planet, I would say you would be a naive idiot to do that job and not expect a shitload of criticism.

For fecks sake, you ponce around the edge of a cage, wearing a couple of strips of lycra, holding a card with a single digit, so the men can leer at you... fantasising you sucking their dick. I find their very existence annoying.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> To hate on a ring girl publically is bullshit. If Ronda has problems with pay then Human Resources are the people to talk to...not your ******* Twitter feed.
> 
> Pena couldn't have said it better.


Ronda was 100% right...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like Pena wanted her name in the news and mentioning Ronda's was the only way to get there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Considering being a ring girl is one of the dumbest female-demeaning jobs on the planet, I would say you would be a naive idiot to do that job and not expect a shitload of criticism.
> 
> For fecks sake, you ponce around the edge of a cage, wearing a couple of strips of lycra, holding a card with a single digit, so the men can leer at you... fantasising you sucking their dick. I find their very existence annoying.


The hobbitos and hobbitas will have to disagree with you on this one. Rings girls are a necessity.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Considering being a ring girl is one of the dumbest female-demeaning jobs on the planet, I would say you would be a naive idiot to do that job and not expect a shitload of criticism.
> 
> For fecks sake, you ponce around the edge of a cage, wearing a couple of strips of lycra, holding a card with a single digit, so the men can leer at you... fantasising you sucking their dick. I find their very existence annoying.


Often it is wiser to keep your thoughts silent and let people THINK you are stupid than to present them publicly and erase all doubt.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

All I remember about Pena is that she is a straight "BEAST" in the cage and she comes guns blazing ready to fight. She wrecked Ronda's friend on TUF. and overwhelmed everyone else she fought. She would probably lose to Ronda but she certainly wouldn't do any worse than the last couple of chicks lol.

And even though I do agree with Ronda it is still a d**k move to complain about another workers pay publically who has nothing to do with you. Of course, I feel she is just taking the easy road when she's asked about fighter pay by redirecting her attention at the ring girls who are obviously easy targets in that sense.

It's much safer to rag on Arianny than to have headlines saying "Ronda Rousey says fighters are underpaid by UFC! They deserve more money!" It's much safer for her and her relationship with the company and daddy Dana to go at the easy target and say the ring girls certainly shouldn't be paid more than fighters. Ok Ronda, if thats the case, HOW MUCH MORE SHOULD A FIGHTER BE PAID THAN A RING GIRL? She's just attacking Arianny so she doesn't have to attack the UFC itself. Atleast that's my opinion.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

> "*If Ronda is so close with Dana, she should bring up fighter pay to him instead of looking ignorant*," said Pena, the first female Ultimate Fighter winner. "She should just let Arianny do her job and Ronda can do hers. Ring girls and fights go hand in hand and they are an essential part of the show."


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


>


What fight/event is that gif from?


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

Someone who doesn't like Ronda thinks Ronda is wrong because she doesn't like Ronda. She thinks that Ronda should have handled a beef with coworkers internally, all while not handling her own beef with a coworker internally. 

"don't go around saying that I should make more than $8000 per fight. that is Ignorant!" - Julianna Pena


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> "How does that make me a bully?" Rousey said. "That makes me f*cking right. I'm sorry, but she wouldn't have a job if it wasn't for the fighters. She wouldn't. You think her walking in circles around the two guys or two girls out there fighting for their lives is worth more? Think she works harder than they do?"


Yep she wouldn't have a job as a ring girl if it wasn't for the fighters.

How many other people rely on the fighters for their jobs

The commentators Joe & Mike
Bruce Buffer 
Camera men
Production Staff
Technical Staff
Marketing Staff
Admin staff
Cleaners
Mail Boy
Dana White
Joe Silva

and the countless other jobs that are required to keep the show running live, backstage and behind the scenes.

So why single out a ring girl? It's because she's an insecure little twat who can't stand to see a female in the spotlight for the UFC that isn't her.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yep she wouldn't have a job as a ring girl if it wasn't for the fighters.
> 
> How many other people rely on the fighters for their jobs
> 
> ...


Because out of the list you mentioned,the ring girls would be the easiest to get rid of... or in other words, have the least value.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Because out of the list you mentioned,the ring girls would be the easiest to get rid of... or in other words, have the least value.


Shhh don't tell Ronda that Arianny is on the expendables list!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

What the ring girls are paid is not the real reason that Ronda is bitching. It's how they get paid, aka via their good looks. This is something that Ronda has never had the benefit of having. She has had to find her success elsewhere. This whole cherade is nothing but jealousy on Ronda's part.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> What the ring girls are paid is not the real reason that Ronda is bitching. It's how they get paid, aka via their good looks. This is something that Ronda has never had the benefit of having. She has had to find her success elsewhere. This whole cherade is nothing but jealousy on Ronda's part.


That's actually a pretty interesting observation. I think she's such an alpha female elitist that she can't fathom being anything less than a leader, apex predator, rather than someone who is a 'bottom feeder.' She should be good to people on her way up because they'll be good to her on her way down. There's no doubt she's in her prime now, but anything can happen. History has shown us this whether it's an unforseen circumstance or brought on by hubris. 

One of my favorite lines. "Pride goeth (goes) before destruction, a haughty spirit before a fall."


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> What the ring girls are paid is not the real reason that Ronda is bitching. It's how they get paid, aka via their good looks. This is something that Ronda has never had the benefit of having. She has had to find her success elsewhere. This whole cherade is nothing but jealousy on Ronda's part.


This.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ronda picks on Arianny because she is a known escort overseas. She is a whore basically.

all i see is babies crying over Ronda being Ronda.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ronda picks on Arianny because she is a known escort overseas. She is a whore basically.
> 
> all i see is babies crying over Ronda being Ronda.


Arianney is an escort over seas?

Does she travel to the UK?

How much does she charge?

Research purposes of course.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ronda picks on Arianny because she is a known escort overseas. She is a whore basically.
> 
> all i see is babies crying over Ronda being Ronda.


She does paid appearances for trade shows. But I really don't think she does that sort of thing otherwise she'd be booted off just like Chandella.

Can you verify through valid sources.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> Arianney is an escort over seas?
> 
> Does she travel to the UK?
> 
> ...


She charges $3,500-$5k ish for an appearance fee.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Usually in Dubai or there bouts.

There was a tabloid story on it. There was also a picture of her all done up with but they didnt understand mirrors and some rich guy is seen with her in some fancy palace.

You think she would get booted like some no name black girl? Dana prolly ride Arianny after every ppv. Arianny is the teachers pet...she can do what she wants.

Not that I wouldnt totally rail on her any day of the week. But in my youth I used to think she was way hotter. I like the booty. Hers looks like mine did when I was 10 years old. At this stage I think she is fairly overrated.

shes a whore.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> What fight/event is that gif from?


I believe it's from UFC 84, Wanderlei vs The Dean of Mean.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

halifaxdonair said:


> "don't go around saying that I should make more than $8000 per fight. that is Ignorant!" - Julianna Pena


But Ronda's never said that she thinks fighters should get paid more. She only said that ring girls should get paid less. In fact, the only thing Ronda's said about actual fighter pay is that she herself doesn't need more money, as she's paid for her house and car already. Basically saying that Dana and Lorenzo can keep the money.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Scarecrow said:


> What the ring girls are paid is not the real reason that Ronda is bitching. It's how they get paid, aka via their good looks. This is something that Ronda has never had the benefit of having. She has had to find her success elsewhere. This whole cherade is nothing but jealousy on Ronda's part.


You are a wise man, Scarecrow. You agree with me!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

(please delete)


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> She charges $3,500-$5k ish for an appearance fee.


I wonder if she'd make an nude appearance on the end of my dick for that amount?

Just kidding.

I can't afford it. 

Unless she charges by the minute that is. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

At the end of the day the ring girls get paid the amount they do, is because Zuffa feel they're worth that much money, otherwise they wouldn't pay them that much. It's an issue Ronda needs to take up with Zuffa if it really bugs her that much.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> At the end of the day the ring girls get paid the amount they do, is because Zuffa feel they're worth that much money, otherwise they wouldn't pay them that much. It's an issue Ronda needs to take up with Zuffa if it really bugs her that much.


I dont think it does, she was asked questions and answered them, I doubt its something she puts any effort of concern into, fans that hate her sure put a lot of effort into making something out of nothing.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

People blow this shit way out of line. She was saying fighters should get paid more than the ring girls. Thats what she said and that is correct they should get paid more. People blow shit way out of proportion


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

JASONJRF said:


> People blow this shit way out of line. She was saying fighters should get paid more than the ring girls. Thats what she said and that is correct they should get paid more. People blow shit way out of proportion


I don't think anyone really believes a ring girl deserves to be paid more than a fighter. It's simply the approach that Ronda had to point out what she perceived is an injustice. Unfortunately for Ronda, nobody looks at her like a figure of authority whose opinions carry any weight. She's an atrociously rude loudmouth bully who exposed her shitty personality to the world on TUF. Now regardless of how good of a point she might have, her opinions are shit for credibility.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> I don't think anyone really believes a ring girl deserves to be paid more than a fighter. It's simply the approach that Ronda had to point out what she perceived is an injustice. Unfortunately for Ronda, nobody looks at her like a figure of authority whose opinions carry any weight. She's an atrociously rude loudmouth bully who exposed her shitty personality to the world on TUF. Now regardless of how good of a point she might have, her opinions are shit for credibility.


Hold on now... you say she has no credibility? Based on her appearances on TUF? Really?? Is that what you call a credible opinion?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Hold on now... you say she has no credibility? Based on her appearances on TUF? Really?? Is that what you call a credible opinion?


I base my opinions of somebody's credibility based on what I observe and I've yet to see any video or read any transcript of her that leads me to believe that she's anything other than a selfish brat.

I'm not trying to say she's not talented. If I were involved in this sport I would certainly be open to learning from her as she's proven over and over she's legit. I just would not take any advice from her outside of lessens in Judo.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Considering being a ring girl is one of the dumbest female-demeaning jobs on the planet, I would say you would be a naive idiot to do that job and not expect a shitload of criticism.
> 
> For fecks sake, you ponce around the edge of a cage, wearing a couple of strips of lycra, holding a card with a single digit, so the men can leer at you... fantasising you sucking their dick. I find their very existence annoying.


Huh? So if you work a job that doesn't require a degree in rocket science, you deserve to be bullied? What nonsense. 

Props to Julianna for being a civil human being. Props to Arianny for standing up for herself. Rhona's a jerk and a bully who happens to be a good fighter.

Soojooko, seriously? Is this you talking or the......


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> I don't think anyone really believes a ring girl deserves to be paid more than a fighter. It's simply the approach that Ronda had to point out what she perceived is an injustice. Unfortunately for Ronda, nobody looks at her like a figure of authority whose opinions carry any weight. She's an atrociously rude loudmouth bully who exposed her shitty personality to the world on TUF. Now regardless of how good of a point she might have, her opinions are shit for credibility.


But really, aren't both fairly uneducated jobs? Why does a fighter deserve more? Both have to train both have to be in shape or they won't have a job anymore. 

And does't Rhonda make more than Arianny? So what's the problem? Does this mean that the worst fighter in the UFC deserves more than the best ring girl?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Huh? So if you work a job that doesn't require a degree in rocket science, you deserve to be bullied? What nonsense.
> 
> Props to Julianna for being a civil human being. Props to Arianny for standing up for herself. Rhona's a jerk and a bully who happens to be a good fighter.
> 
> Soojooko, seriously? Is this you talking or the......


I didn't say bullied. I said criticism. Theres a difference between a job that doesn't require a degree in rocket science, and doing a job thats an insult to womens rights and freedoms.

It took fecking centuries and a lot of blood and pain from brave women to earn that freedom from oppression. Do you really find it surprising that an empowered, highly skilled and incredibly hard working woman like Ronda would be agitated by ring girls? Really? I certainly would be.

F*uck ring girls. Pathetic flimsy biatches do my head in.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I didn't say bullied. I said criticism. Theres a difference between a job that doesn't require a degree in rocket science, and doing a job thats an insult to womens rights and freedoms.
> 
> It took fecking centuries and a lot of blood and pain from brave women to earn that freedom from oppression. Do you really find it surprising that an empowered, highly skilled and incredibly hard working woman like Ronda would be agitated by ring girls? Really? I certainly would be.
> 
> F*uck ring girls. Pathetic flimsy biatches do my head in.


You know what it is? Jealousy. It's the current trend of our nation right now. Arianny has a good gig. She keeps herself in shape, handles herself professionally, and gets paid a lot of money. Rhonda's by no means ugly, but if she were an unknown and tried to be a ring girl she'd fail miserably. She just would. It's not her gift. Rhonda has gifts she's exploiting and Arianny has gifts she's exploiting. 

So you can either be jealous or happy for Arianny. She's not doing anything wrong. She's not steeling. She's certainly not hurting anyone, nor violating anyone's rights. Bottom line, she has it good. She's using her gift. And people just can't stand that. I say good for her. 

Stop this class warfare victim mentality nonsense. You want a better life, start searching for it. If you're doing drugs, stop. If you're eating too much and getting out of shape, stop. If you're spending your life whining about people who have it good, stop, in fact be happy for them and try to emulate them. Learn what your advantage in life is and take advantage of it. Everyone's got some kind of gift.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> You know what it is? Jealousy. It's the current trend of our nation right now. Arianny has a good gig. She keeps herself in shape, handles herself professionally, and gets paid a lot of money. Rhonda's by no means ugly, but if she were an unknown and tried to be a ring girl she'd fail miserably. She just would. It's not her gift. Rhonda has gifts she's exploiting and Arianny has gifts she's exploiting.
> 
> So you can either be jealous or happy for Arianny. She's not doing anything wrong. She's not steeling. She's certainly not hurting anyone, nor violating anyone's rights. Bottom line, she has it good. She's using her gift. And people just can't stand that. I say good for her.
> 
> Stop this class warfare victim mentality nonsense. You want a better life, start searching for it. If you're doing drugs, stop. If you're eating too much and getting out of shape, stop. If you're spending your life whining about people who have it good, stop, in fact be happy for them and try to emulate them. Learn what your advantage in life is and take advantage of it. Everyone's got some kind of gift.


delusion and convulsion, its what's for dinner..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> delusion and convulsion, its what's for dinner..


spoken like a true 99% whiner that can't figure out why he's such a loser.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> spoken like a true 99% whiner that can't figure out why he's such a loser.


lol, your neck sore yet? All you bring to the conversation is bias..

If anyone is being a whiny child its certainly you..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't say being a ring girl is demeaning. I wouldn't even say being a porn star is demeaning. A big guy with a lot of strength uses his strength to lift heavy things for a living. For me, that's the exact same thing as a good looking girl using her looks for a living. Why are looks treated like this massive shallow thing?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> ...If anyone is being a whiny child its certainly you..


Beautifully argued. I'll assume that's all you have.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Beautifully argued. I'll assume that's all you have.


Its all I needed, why say more? Besides its not like you are making arguments with merit..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Its all I needed, why say more?....


I 100% concur.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> You know what it is? Jealousy. It's the current trend of our nation right now. Arianny has a good gig. She keeps herself in shape, handles herself professionally, and gets paid a lot of money. Rhonda's by no means ugly, but if she were an unknown and tried to be a ring girl she'd fail miserably. She just would. It's not her gift. Rhonda has gifts she's exploiting and Arianny has gifts she's exploiting.
> 
> So you can either be jealous or happy for Arianny. She's not doing anything wrong. She's not steeling. She's certainly not hurting anyone, nor violating anyone's rights. Bottom line, she has it good. She's using her gift. And people just can't stand that. I say good for her.
> 
> Stop this class warfare victim mentality nonsense. You want a better life, start searching for it. If you're doing drugs, stop. If you're eating too much and getting out of shape, stop. If you're spending your life whining about people who have it good, stop, in fact be happy for them and try to emulate them. Learn what your advantage in life is and take advantage of it. Everyone's got some kind of gift.


Jealousy? :laugh:

Whatever dude. You have your opinion. I have mine. Adios.




ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wouldn't say being a ring girl is demeaning. I wouldn't even say being a porn star is demeaning. A big guy with a lot of strength uses his strength to lift heavy things for a living. For me, that's the exact same thing as a good looking girl using her looks for a living. Why are looks treated like this massive shallow thing?


Ive no problem with porn stars. At least what they do is up front and plain to see. Its classed as adult entertainment and thats what people look for when they want to get off. Ring girls, on the other hand, come with a sport that I love. They have feck all to do with MMA. They parade around with f*uck-me eyes and then complain when they are treated as sluts. "I'm not a slut. I'm a ring girl". Please. Same goes for fecking cheerleaders. What a pointless bunch of c*unts they are as well. Let me ask you, whats the point of any of these jobs? Its to turn on men. Plain and simple.

Shit, I dont even have a daughter. If I did, I would be even less tolerant of these feckers.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ...You have your opinion. I have mine. Adios.


Adios to you as well.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wouldn't say being a ring girl is demeaning. I wouldn't even say being a porn star is demeaning. A big guy with a lot of strength uses his strength to lift heavy things for a living. For me, that's the exact same thing as a good looking girl using her looks for a living. Why are looks treated like this massive shallow thing?


THIS!!!!

Arianny is doing her job and that's that. Does her making $5,000 or $5M impact Ronda or other peoples life. No. So who cares what she makes. Personally I hope UFC does overpay her. So she got a lucky break. Does that mean everyone should bring the wrath to every trust fund baby since they got lucky in life and were born into wealth.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

slapshot said:


> lol, your neck sore yet? All you bring to the conversation is bias..
> 
> If anyone is being a whiny child its certainly you..


The irony almost hurts it's so strong.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I kind of think they are over payed. Not ring girls in general, just specific ones like Arianny who obviously have a very lucrative contract. The only reason I think girls like that are overpayed is because I honestly would not care who it was holding the cards as long as it was a hot girl. Hell it would even be awesome if they let a fan do it as a prize. I just don't think there is anything about the high end ring girls that makes them that unique.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The irony almost hurts it's so strong.


Its like you think you have a point or your making one..

triple irony? inconceivable!


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I kind of think they are over payed. Not ring girls in general, just specific ones like Arianny who obviously have a very lucrative contract. The only reason I think girls like that are overpayed is because I honestly would not care who it was holding the cards as long as it was a hot girl. Hell it would even be awesome if they let a fan do it as a prize. I just don't think there is anything about the high end ring girls that makes them that unique.


Why does this even matter if they are being paid a lot or not though. Would you feel better if others made less. Sounds fairly sadistic if you ask me.

I don't care for walkout music but I don't care that the UFC pays a ton in royalties so that fighters can walk out to their music. The UFC has decided they want high end ring girls for their product and what they are paid has zero impact on anyone else.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I didn't say bullied. I said criticism. Theres a difference between a job that doesn't require a degree in rocket science, and *doing a job thats an insult to womens rights and freedoms.*
> 
> It took fecking centuries and a lot of blood and pain from brave women to *earn that freedom from oppression.*


What are you talking about, Soo. Millions of women are still being oppressed, [email protected], tortured, enslaved, mutilated, dismembered and murdered as we type while Arianny is using *her freedom* to pick a great and profitable career for her. 

Nobody is forcing her into that and I assure you there are long lines of girls willing to use their freedom to be 20% as successful as her.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What are you talking about, Soo. Millions of women are still being oppressed, [email protected], tortured, enslaved, mutilated, dismembered and murdered as we type while Arianny is using *her freedom* to pick a great and profitable career for her.
> 
> Nobody is forcing her into that and I assure you there are long lines of girls willing to use their freedom to be 20% as successful as her.


Thats all very well. But why would that mean that I have to like the fecking idiots? I'm free to come on here and tell you all what massive twats they are, no?

I like to control my porn intake. When I fancy it, i'll dip in. But I dont like that shit right in the middle of another activity. I liken ring girls to sex scenes in action movies. I'm here to watch action, damn it. Then, out of fecking nowhere, I gotta watch some processed tart writhe around with some equally odious bloke for 5 minutes. Who the f*uck wants to watch that in the middle of a movie? Thats what ring girls are.

I'm watching MMA. My friend didn't invite me round for MMA with a dash of porn thrown in. The thought of watching porn with buddies is some seriously grim shit. And yet, I have to endure Arianny, with her 10 year old choir boy arse and infinitely slap-able face, poncing around in front of me between rounds while im sitting with my brehs.

No Arianny! No, No, No, NO! Disappear into some size zero black hole somewhere please. Theres a good girl.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The girls are great promoters and deserve a great pay.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> The girls are great promoters and deserve a great pay.


Exactly. They're part of the UFC brand, much like Bruce Buffer,Joe Rogan,Mike Goldberg, etc.. Others can do the same job, but they're an established brand. You don't mess with brands. Rhonda will be undefeated for maybe another year and then drift off, but the UFC brand will live on. 

Look at Vanna White and Wheel of Fortune. She's what late 50s pushing 60? Could others turn blocks? Could others look better doing it? Matters not. She's part of the brand. Thus she makes the big bucks.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Thats all very well. *But why would that mean that I have to like the fecking idiots?* I'm free to come on here and tell you all what massive twats they are, no?
> 
> I like to control my porn intake. When I fancy it, i'll dip in. But I dont like that shit right in the middle of another activity. I liken ring girls to sex scenes in action movies. I'm here to watch action, damn it. Then, out of fecking nowhere, I gotta watch some processed tart writhe around with some equally odious bloke for 5 minutes. Who the f*uck wants to watch that in the middle of a movie? Thats what ring girls are.
> 
> ...


Different subjects, my friend. I could never try to change your distaste for what she does, but you were speaking about "women's rights" and "freedom" and that was what I addressed. I understand you don't like her and what she does and mixing up with your fights, it's only that she has the right of doing it. She is not really going after nobody.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rezin said:


> Why does this even matter if they are being paid a lot or not though. Would you feel better if others made less. Sounds fairly sadistic if you ask me.
> 
> I don't care for walkout music but I don't care that the UFC pays a ton in royalties so that fighters can walk out to their music. The UFC has decided they want high end ring girls for their product and what they are paid has zero impact on anyone else.


I would not feel better if the ring girls made less. But if someone asked me what I think Arianny is worth I doubt my number would match the real one. I just think it would be more interesting to rotate girls so why would I think any one girl should get a large amount when they wont be around long. I guess i'm looking at it from a purely money perspective, or perhaps as if I was in charge of the UFC's finances.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rezin said:


> Why does this even matter if they are being paid a lot or not though. *Would you feel better if others made less.* Sounds fairly sadistic if you ask me.



Short answer for the bold question is YES, unfortunately.
I have seen entire groups of people celebrating an airline went out of business and now they would be the best salary in the industry, even though they got not a dime in raise, only those who earned more than them were jobless now. Sadistic is a good word. 

Lots of people are not content if they are not standing out in comparison to others, no matter how well they are doing, and Ronda makes clear her disrespect for what Arianny does. She says she doesn't need more money to be the UFC champion, but it is clear she feels outraged for the amount of money Arianny makes based on what she does. In the whole history of UFC, it had to be Ronda to make such anti ethic remarks against a ring girl who did nothing to her.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> "She wouldn't. You think her walking in circles around the two guys or two girls out there fighting for their lives is worth more? Think she works harder than they do?"


Hypocrisy is strong in this statement.

Given many actors train their entire lives and are lucky if they can scrape a living from it.

Yet Ronda lands Hollywood roles other actors can only dream of. Why, because she is famous fighter and has pretty good looks - not because she works harder than other actors.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Different subjects, my friend. I could never try to change your distaste for what she does, but you were speaking about "women's rights" and "freedom" and that was what I addressed. I understand you don't like her and what she does and mixing up with your fights, it's only that she has the right of doing it. She is not really going after nobody.


My main gripe here is that people criticise Ronda for not liking ring girls and being public about it. I find them hugely irritating, as you can clearly tell. For me, Ronda has the absolute right to moan about them. As does any women, quite frankly.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> My main gripe here is that people criticise Ronda for not liking ring girls and being public about it. I find them hugely irritating, as you can clearly tell. For me, Ronda has the absolute right to moan about them. As does any women, quite frankly.


You find the job of a ring girl diminishes women as a whole, yet you are amused to see men (and now other women...) locked in a cage exchanging punches until one falls senseless, so, wouldn't that diminish men/women as human beings too? 

Sex and violence are still very connected as entertainment goes, so it is at least curious how can you despise so vehemently Arianny sex appealing role on holding a number while praising the raw violence the shows bring to you and speaking about the freedom and rights others fought for in the past.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You find the job of a ring girl diminishes women as a whole, yet you are amused to see men (and now other women...) locked in a cage exchanging punches until one falls senseless, so, wouldn't that diminish men/women as human beings too?
> 
> Sex and violence are still very connected as entertainment goes, so it is at least curious how can you despise so vehemently Arianny sex appealing role on holding a number while praising the raw violence the shows bring to you and speaking about the freedom and rights others fought for in the past.


Because im here to see the violence. I'm not here to watch a fecker like Arianny. I thought that was clear. Im out to watch MMA, and thats what I get. If anybody doesn't like violence, then MMA is easily avoidable. Nothing is happening by stealth. Nobody is being deceived. Two athletes willingly locked in the arts of combat is an infinity more impressive activity then tarting around mostly naked, with blowjob eyes, holding a fecking placard. And then getting the hump because people perceive what you do as beyond dumb - which it is.

Honestly, I dont understand your comparison here.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

No human being should be allowed to complain about pay when you are in the entertainment business. While I'm obviously a fan of mma, some might be fans of Arianny, no matter how much they have worked for they should be thankful that they are even making a dime for doing what they love. At least MMA is a legit sport and somewhat related to our genetics, to find out which is the alpha male. While I do enjoy for example basketball, hockey etc. they are getting paid millions of dollars for throwing a ball in a basket or hitting a piece of cap with a freaking stick. I love me some basketball, I would be thrilled if someone paid me 10 bucks for a game. 
While I think it is unfair that there is this much money put in the entertainment, I don't moan about it, but I think you should be thankful for every cent you receive, there are people barely making ends meet doing something they hate and that is just the bone life threw them. 
So as for Ronda, rather than complaining about how much Arianny makes, try and contribute to the society and try helping those that deserve it much more, like teachers, doctors etc.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Julianna Pena: 'Ignorant' Ronda Rousey crossed line with Arianny Celeste crit...*



Soojooko said:


> Because im here to see the violence. I'm not here to watch a fecker like Arianny. I thought that was clear. Im out to watch MMA, and thats what I get. If anybody doesn't like violence, then MMA is easily avoidable. Nothing is happening by stealth. Nobody is being deceived. Two athletes willingly locked in the arts of combat is an infinity more impressive activity then tarting around mostly naked, with blowjob eyes, holding a fecking placard. And then getting the hump because people perceive what you do as beyond dumb - which it is.
> 
> Honestly, I dont understand your comparison here.



It is clear now. But when you first launched the deceiving "freedom/ women's rights/ brave women spilling blood to conquer respect for modern women" excuse for not liking what Arianny does sounded rather hypocritical.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It is clear now. But when you first launched the deceiving "freedom/ women's rights/ brave women spilling blood to conquer respect for modern women" excuse for not liking what Arianny does sounded rather hypocritical.


I dont see what's so deceiving. The history of womens rights plays a big part in why I cant stand girls like Arianny.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Who gives a shit about ring girls? seriously? 


Did anyone actually ever rely on them to let us know what round it is? I've never once thought, 'oh shit, hope a ring girl pops up here as I have no idea what round is about to start'.

They are such a non-entity. Hardly worth even discussing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Julianna Pena: 'Ignorant' Ronda Rousey crossed line with Arianny Celeste crit...*



Soojooko said:


> I dont see what's so deceiving. The history of womens rights plays a big part in why I cant stand girls like Arianny.


Nobody is forcing her to do what she does, so I can't see no relation at all to this "history of women's rights" you are bringing. Arianny is using her right to do what she wants whereas in places I've worked and lived my wife would be in trouble for holding my hand in a shopping mall. 

And how your "women's rights awareness" falls on the head of ring girls while you admit you are into porn like any normal person? 

I got you don't like to mix these things with your MMA, but that's just enough, excluding these "rights" matters.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Nobody is forcing her to do what she does, so I can't see no relation at all to this "history of women's rights" you are bringing. Arianny is using her right to do what she wants whereas in places I've worked and lived my wife would be in trouble for holding my hand in a shopping mall.
> 
> And how your "women's rights awareness" falls on the head of ring girls while you admit you are into porn like any normal person?
> 
> I got you don't like to mix these things with your MMA, but that's just enough, excluding these "rights" matters.


Ive never heard a porn actress get arsey because somebody called her a slut. Arianny gets all defensive. She defends her lifestyle like it means something. Thats the difference for me. Arianny would try to convince a young impressionable girl that being a dumb ring bitch is a great thing to do.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Spite said:


> Hypocrisy is strong in this statement.
> 
> Given many actors train their entire lives and are lucky if they can scrape a living from it.
> 
> Yet Ronda lands Hollywood roles other actors can only dream of. Why, because she is famous fighter and has pretty good looks - not because she works harder than other actors.


Im sure your right I mean those ring girls risk their life every time they walk in a circle, those cards are heavy and dangerous... 

Fighters take a lot of risk, Ive never herd of a ring girls death so if there are some perks in the movie business so be it, its not hypocrisy at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Ive never heard a porn actress get arsey because somebody called her a slut. Arianny gets all defensive. She defends her lifestyle like it means something. Thats the difference for me. Arianny would try to convince a young impressionable girl that being a dumb ring bitch is a great thing to do.



Whoa, who is attacking Arianny's rights as a woman now?
Her lifestyle definitely means something to whom is concerned: Herself. 

And what about Ronda convincing a "young impressionable girl that being a dumb" cage fighter is a great thing to do? No problem, since you like cage fighting, isn't it? 
Double standards, it's all I am pointing out man, and it's all good loving one thing and hating the other just for the sake of it, just don't put these "rights" or "role models" in the mix to justify your right of detesting ring girls.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Whoa, who is attacking Arianny's rights as a woman now?
> Her lifestyle definitely means something to whom is concerned: Herself.
> 
> And what about Ronda convincing a "young impressionable girl that being a dumb" cage fighter is a great thing to do? No problem, since you like cage fighting, isn't it?
> Double standards, it's all I am pointing out man, and it's all good loving one thing and hating the other just for the sake of it, just don't put these "rights" or "role models" in the mix to justify your right of detesting ring girls.


Really? To suggest that being a ring girl and being an MMA fighter are equally bad role models is something I simply cant see. Your comparison of the two leaves me with nothing left to say to be honest. If I had a daughter, I know which would fill me with more pride. I might be alone... but I highly doubt it. 

I know lots of people with daughters. I'll put the question to them. Maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Really? To suggest that being a ring girl and being an MMA fighter are equally bad role models is something I simply cant see. Your comparison of the two leaves me with nothing left to say to be honest. If I had a daughter, I know which would fill me with more pride. I might be alone... but I highly doubt it.
> 
> I know lots of people with daughters. I'll put the question to them. Maybe I'll learn something.


Whatever makes my kids happy Id support them, if they made it as a ring girl and were happy then Id be just as happy as if they were a UFC champion.

But then I know the cost of being a fighter and in a lot of ways Id rather not have them fight.

Thats a lost cause for one of my girls though, she seems determined to be a fighter. The only issue I see her having is that she's going to be so big IDK if they will ever have a WC she can fit into in MMA.

My mom was 6'3 and my daughter is twelve and already eye to eye with me, Im 5'10 she's 5'9 so maybe she'll have to compete in other combat sports but regardless as long as she's happy, Im happy.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Ive never heard a porn actress get arsey because somebody called her a slut. Arianny gets all defensive. She defends her lifestyle like it means something. Thats the difference for me. Arianny would try to convince a young impressionable girl that being a dumb ring bitch is a great thing to do.


And it is. 
I wish someone paid me the big bucks to basicaly show a bit of ass and my chest. 
Beats the hell out of working my ass off and getting paid shit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Whatever makes my kids happy Id support them, if they made it as a ring girl and were happy then Id be just as happy as if they were a UFC champion.
> 
> But then I know the cost of being a fighter and in a lot of ways Id rather not have them fight.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Although I was referring to friends with grown up daughters. Asking a father/mother if they would prefer their young daughter be a ring girl or a fighter is not going to be very productive, I would imagine!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Fair enough. Although I was referring to friends with grown up daughters. Asking a father/mother if they would prefer their young daughter be a ring girl or a fighter is not going to be very productive, I would imagine!


yeah, Im just saying in the grand scheme of things, whats not to be proud of for Ronda or Arianny's parents? 

Both woman have made it so to speak, but only if they are satisfied with who they are as a person. All that money and all the fame, I could care less about for my kids as long as they find their life fulfilling and are happy who am I to tell them they should have chose differently?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> yeah, Im just saying in the grand scheme of things, whats not to be proud of for Ronda or Arianny's parents?
> 
> Both woman have made it so to speak, but only if they are satisfied with who they are as a person. All that money and all the fame, I could care less about for my kids as long as they find their life fulfilling and are happy who am I to tell them they should have chose differently?


Being happy for my kids goes without saying. Pride is a somewhat different animal to me.

Subjectively, I find women athletes super impressive in the context of our society. Far more so then a high powered business woman. Seeing strong powerful super skilled women is wonderful to me. I mean, seriously lovely. Thats why I dig Ronda so much.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Im sure your right I mean those ring girls risk their life every time they walk in a circle, those cards are heavy and dangerous...
> 
> Fighters take a lot of risk, Ive never herd of a ring girls death so if there are some perks in the movie business so be it, its not hypocrisy at all.


It is hypocritical.

On one hand have Rousey criticising talentless ring girls for making a living of the back fighters.

On the other hand you have a talentless actress in Rousey making a living of the back of other actors.

To be clear I have no problem with Rousey using her fame to take high profile acting jobs. I also have no problem with Ring Girls.

I just have a problem with Rousey, not the fighter, Rousey the fighter is awesome. Rousey the person is a cúnt, and I hope one day soon some unknown fighter slaps the taste right out of her mouth.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> It is hypocritical.
> 
> On one hand have Rousey criticising talentless ring girls for making a living of the back fighters.
> 
> ...


Rouseys long years of graft is what's got her those roles in the movies. A perk as a result of being super fit/skilled and being a UFC champ. Simple fact is, there are absolutely no female actors out there with Rouseys physical capabilities. So its not like Rousey took the position from a more deserving actor. They hired her because the role needed a woman of her capabilities, first and foremost.

...

Having said that, I haven't seen any of them fecking stupid films, so I actually have no idea what her role involved.:shame02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> They hired her because the role needed a woman of her capabilities, first and foremost.
> 
> Having said that, I haven't seen any of them fecking stupid films, so I actually have no idea what her role involved.:shame02:


They hired her because of her reputation as fighter, baddest woman on the planet and all that. Capabilities? She has about the same acting capabilities as anyone on this forum. And it's got nothing to do with her martial arts background, there are 100's if not 1000's of female actors that could have done a better job.

You don't even need to know martial arts to star in a martial arts film. In the film 'The Bruce Lee Story' they gave the role of Bruce to guy who hadn't even had any martial arts training.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> They hired her because of her reputation as fighter, baddest woman on the planet and all that. Capabilities? She has about the same acting capabilities as anyone on this forum. And it's got nothing to do with her martial arts background, there are 100's if not 1000's of female actors that could have done a better job.
> 
> You don't even need to know martial arts to star in a martial arts film. In the film 'The Bruce Lee Story' they gave the role of Bruce to guy who hadn't even had any martial arts training.


And she got that reputation via a ridiculous amount of grinding effort. How can you separate her title as "baddest women on the planet" and her years of martial arts training? They hired her for one, but it has nothing to do with the other? Makes no sense to me.

Can somebody tell me what she does in the film? Does she showcase any physical shit?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> And she got that reputation via a ridiculous amount of grinding effort. How can you separate her title as "baddest women on the planet" and her years of martial arts training? They hired her for one, but it has nothing to do with the other? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what she does in the film? Does she showcase any physical shit?


Like I said in previous post. I got no issues with her using her fame to land movie roles. Same as I have no issue with Ring girls appearing on TV or Magazines.

Point is she's calling out Talentless ring girls who have no fighting ability whilst she showcases her lack of acting talent in movies.

She really needs to keep her gob shut, and think herself lucky she's a star with the UFC because if she said that shit about an another employee in office job she'd have been sacked. But it must nice to be the biggest female star in the UFC, and have a license to say what she likes to people who have no chance fighting back.

As for her acting, yes its physical shit. Trust me, no actual acting involved. Although she's in good company there as she stars alongside the likes of Stallone, Schwarzenegger and Randy Couture


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Really? To suggest that being a ring girl and being an MMA fighter are equally bad role models is something I simply cant see. Your comparison of the two leaves me with nothing left to say to be honest. If I had a daughter, I know which would fill me with more pride. I might be alone... but I highly doubt it.
> 
> I know lots of people with daughters. I'll put the question to them. Maybe I'll learn something.


Oh, I see. Because in your concept, all ring girls are straight whores posing in sexy shots with blowjob eyes, just like this:













Or maybe a father should be more proud of seeing his daughter on TV doing this:













Bear in mind that there's no difference when you speculate all ring girls are sluts or when people speculate Rousey is sleeping with a long line of UFC executives. Unfair is unfair.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Oh, I see. Because in your concept, all ring girls are straight whores posing in sexy shots with blowjob eyes, just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, really? Ronda is a fighter, first and foremost. Everything else is secondary by a long way, including a bit of saucy photoshop funk. And yet you think thats comparable to a girl who does nothing but f*uck me eyes? Thats it. Hold a card. Look at the camera with full f*uck face. Get paid. Go home. To me, you make no sense at all... And vice versa no doubt.:hug:

Lets leave it here breh. Clearly this is one of them round-in-circles moments. Time to back away, with both our points firmly made.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I mean, really? Ronda is a fighter, first and foremost. Everything else is secondary by a long way, including a bit of saucy photoshop funk. And yet you think thats comparable to a girl who does nothing but f*uck me eyes? Thats it. Hold a card. Look at the camera with full f*uck face. Get paid. Go home. To me, you make no sense at all... And vice versa no doubt.:hug:
> 
> *Lets leave it here breh. Clearly this is one of them round-in-circles moments. Time to back away, with both our points firmly made*.


Fantastic idea...moving on!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Julianna Pena: 'Ignorant' Ronda Rousey crossed line with Arianny Celeste crit...*



Soojooko said:


> I mean, really? Ronda is a fighter, first and foremost. Everything else is secondary by a long way, including a bit of saucy photoshop funk. And yet you think thats comparable to a girl who does nothing but f*uck me eyes? Thats it. Hold a card. Look at the camera with full f*uck face. Get paid. Go home. To me, you make no sense at all... And vice versa no doubt.:hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets leave it here breh. Clearly this is one of them round-in-circles moments. Time to back away, with both our points firmly made.



But Soo, in no moment I am saying one is more valuable than the other. I defend both of them should do whatever they want without being attacked for nothing. 

What these two ladies combined do for a living is nowhere comparable to what I do and I am perfectly fine any of them is way richer than I'll ever be, so I think it is pointless to criticize how much someone is earning for no reason at all. It's just rude and disrespectful.

PS: In no moment I was fighting with Soo, ppl. Actually, I know what would warm his heart pretty good: Wand in drag as a ring girl.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Or maybe a father should be more proud of seeing his daughter on TV doing this:


Actually, I would have no problem with my daughter, if I had one, doing that on TV.

Of course, I'd be even more proud if she did this:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Actually, I would have no problem with my daughter, *if I had one*, doing that on TV.


Big *IF* right there and excuse me, as a father of two girls myself, for not believing you would be OK with that. Not a classy German gentleman like you. 

But about those armlocks, oh yeah, who wouldn't be proud of those? :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not really a big IF considering Rousey's mum is ridiculously proud of her.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not really a big IF considering Rousey's mum is ridiculously proud of her.


I personally wouldn't be proud if my daughter acted like Rhonda. It's one thing to be athletically gifted, but if they walked around like snobs and bullies I'd be embarrassed. I would definitely want to talk to them about it, hoping they'd still listen.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not really a big IF considering Rousey's mum is ridiculously proud of her.


Are you comparing Voiceless to Ronda's mum?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I personally wouldn't be proud if my daughter acted like Rhonda. It's one thing to be athletically gifted, but if they walked around like snobs and bullies I'd be embarrassed. I would definitely want to talk to them about it, hoping they'd still listen.


You know whats really shitty about this comment, Ronda is one of the fighters that signs every autograph, puts on a workout on you know open workouts, she's been nothing but good to the fans.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Jones and Rousey made a porno I don't reckon we'd ever see slapshot post again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Jones and Rousey made a porno I don't reckon we'd ever see slapshot post again.



On the contrary. He would open a thread in UFC section saying that was the GOAT of all porno movies ever made.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> You know whats really shitty about this comment, Ronda is one of the fighters that signs every autograph, puts on a workout on you know open workouts, she's been nothing but good to the fans.


We can ignore that. Ignore the myriad of footage that shows her being relaxed and respectful. None of that counts. Shes clearly a total c*unt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor McGregor is probably the most fan friendly fighter I've ever seen, he's still a c*unt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

There's no in between grey area for those bitten by the love bug. Certainly Ronda is far from being no villain, but just to comment on some less shiny aspects on her attitude is enough to bring people to the edge.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Big *IF* right there and excuse me, as a father of two girls myself, for not believing you would be OK with that. Not a classy German gentleman like you.


Two world wars - do you think I care about a middle finger¿ 



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Are you comparing Voiceless to Ronda's mum?


Actually, waking up my kids with an armbar attack is something I would do if had I kids (and randomly/unexpectedly throwing tennis balls at them during the day so they train to dodge).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Without teaching them any martial arts, which just makes it all the more hilarious.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> *Two world wars* - do you think I care about a middle finger¿


Meh, you never saw no world war. You live in a pieceful, modern, organized country that showed the world how to deal with the post war in spectacular fashion. 

In the other hand, urban violence in Brazil can easily surpass the number of deaths and atrocities of many wars and it is an ongoing thing. Yet, this neanderthal here wouldn't feel exactly alright my girls flipping the bird to someone, specially when that is one of the worst things I hate in the Diaz bros. Ugh... :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Brazil might be all rough and dangerous but I'd still like to see a Brazilian dude act the hard man in the Gorbals and see what happens. Everywhere is dangerous.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Brazil might be all rough and dangerous but I'd still like to see a Brazilian dude act the hard man in *the Gorbals* and see what happens. Everywhere is dangerous.


Who is claiming to be "the hard man" and what is this "the Gorbals", anyway?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Who is claiming to be "the hard man" and what is this "the Gorbals", anyway?


I didn't say you were, but just because a place you're from has had trouble, doesnt mean that guy doesnt know about "urban violence".


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

looks like Rondas odds are opening at -1500. :laugh:

Is that the lowest in MMA history?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't say you were, but just because a place you're from has had trouble, *doesnt mean that guy doesnt know about "urban violence"*.


It was never implied he "doesn't know" about "urban violence". Actually I wouldn't bring that example if I imagined he wouldn't know about "urban violence", don't you think?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Meh, you never saw no world war. You live in a pieceful, modern, organized country that showed the world how to deal with the post war in spectacular fashion.
> 
> In the other hand, urban violence in Brazil can easily surpass the number of deaths and atrocities of many wars and it is an ongoing thing. Yet, this neanderthal here wouldn't feel exactly alright my girls flipping the bird to someone, specially when that is one of the worst things I hate in the Diaz bros. Ugh... :thumb02:


I read this as "You know nothing about war, where as we had urban violence which can surpass the number of deaths and atrocities of many wars in Brazil".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I read this as "You know nothing about war, where as we had urban violence which can surpass the number of deaths and atrocities of many wars in Brazil".


I think you are overcomplicating a simple conversation I was having with Voiceless. I think the context is pretty clear and you eventually will get what I mean and where is my focus if you go through the posts again. 

If Voiceless wants more clarification, then I'll be happy to discuss further on the thread, but for now, PM me if you still can't get what I mean.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Jones and Rousey made a porno I don't reckon we'd ever see slapshot post again.





Sportsman 2.0 said:


> On the contrary. He would open a thread in UFC section saying that was the *GOAT* of all porno movies ever made.


*It's ON...*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Whatever.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Whatever.


I hope you wrote that then did the 'W' sign with your hands. Its just not worth saying otherwise.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Like that bird in that show on that channel from a certian amount of years ago.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Like that bird in that show on that channel from a certian amount of years ago.


I.....I...don't get the reference.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Some sketch show with some bitch years ago.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Some sketch show with some bitch years ago.


Thought you were on about Little Britain. Nevermind.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

So...Brazilian street violence > what the Nazis did in WW2? Am I really reading this shit? :confused01:


----------

